# Boer or Nubian



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

OK I have been thinking I want a Boer for meat and Nubian for milk. I have a Nubian doe and a Kinder buck. should I get a Boer buck and breed to my Nubian or a Boer doe and a Nubian buck and breed both Nubian and Boer doe with the Nubian buck so what do ya think
Thank you Sherry


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only way we've ever done it is Boer over Nubian, but I dont see why it wouldnt work the other way around.
If you keep putting Boer over Nub crosses you will get more of a meat animal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want a goat for milk, then I would have the Nubian for the female.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly if I had what you have right now I would get a boer doe and let that kinder cover her. Have you ever seen a boer and pigmy cross? I have never ate goat before but am waiting for another one to come threw the sale and thats what Im gonna get. They are short and fat and look really great. They also bring high dollar at the sale, and are starting to be the new thing around here. If it does not work out the way I have it in my mind switch it up, Im sure you can pick up just a younger boer buck and breed her then either butcher him or get your money back, and all it would cost you was the feed he ate till he did his job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A long time ago, I had the boer buck and bred him to my nubian Does, they were the fasted growers and had meat and milk to boot,of course, I had Fb and percentage boers, they looked so Awesome, the best of both worlds. 

Yes, the nubian buck, bred to a boer Doe, may not give the meat quality, as dairy breeds are usually a bit thinner.


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks I think I will get a Boer doe for now and see how it does with my kinder and then get Boer buck


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We love the Boer over Nubian...nice large babies..fast growing..good for meat plus mom is good for milk...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck with your decision


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> A long time ago, I had the boer buck and bred him to my nubian Does, they were the fasted growers and had meat and milk to boot,of course, I had Fb and percentage boers, they looked so Awesome, the best of both worlds.
> 
> Yes, the nubian buck, bred to a boer Doe, may not give the meat quality, as dairy breeds are usually a bit thinner.


How much milk did you get?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We do Boer over Nubian, they are great and sell like crazy. The percentage does sell really really well. The bucklings are fast growers for meat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was not saying anything bad about the boer over nubian, I have a few nubians and my buck is a boer so its not a bad cross at all. I still stand by what I said about the pigby boer cross, but also I said to breed the kinder because you already have him and Im sure you have him for a reason. I just also see it would be easy to only keep one buck rather then 2 and have ooppsss on your hands, fights, or having to make another pen for another buck. But no, there is nothing wrong with the boer nubian either, just for butcher I like the looks of the boer pigmy cross, but also keep in mind a kinder has nubian in it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Around 3 quarts a day, give or take. It all depends on how well you feed the Doe and how well you take care of her.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh wow that's quite a bit 
I wasn't expecting that much!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Oh wow that's quite a bit
> I wasn't expecting that much!


A boer/nubian cross will milk for a shorter duration than a pure Nubian or dairy goat will. Meat goats are designed to put out a lot of rich/fatty milk for a short period and dry off easier.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I was not saying anything bad about the boer over nubian, I have a few nubians and my buck is a boer so its not a bad cross at all. I still stand by what I said about the pigby boer cross, but also I said to breed the kinder because you already have him and Im sure you have him for a reason. I just also see it would be easy to only keep one buck rather then 2 and have ooppsss on your hands, fights, or having to make another pen for another buck. But no, there is nothing wrong with the boer nubian either, just for butcher I like the looks of the boer pigmy cross, but also keep in mind a kinder has nubian in it


I didn't take it as your saying anything bad about the Boer/nubian cross. I think the kinder/boer cross would be great for a commercial herd. We sell show wethers and they are too short for that. If you are going for commercial and only meat the Kinder/Boer would be a good cross. In fact there are farms raising them. Aren't they referred to as Tex Masters???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ Oh I know I just wanted to let her know that there is nothing wrong with the boer nubian, I just wanted her to know that also the kinder boer would most likely make a awsome little cross. Never in a million years would I think that they would make a nice cross till I saw it myself . At one time I had a kinder and a pigmy, long story short long story short those breeds are not what i like personality wise or I would be looking for a pigmy buck for my does lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is personal preference with what mixes are liked. Get what you desire, if you don't care for the mixture of boer /nubian, then that is up to you and I respect that. Remember, no one is wrong here, on what they like or dislike.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Texmasters are a Boer/Fainting goat cross I believe, BTW. I like the Kinder/Boer idea. Let us know how it goes. I would be interested to see how the kids would do on growing and such.


----------



## Sherryr (Aug 20, 2012)

OK I love reading all of ya in put. I am going to get a Boer doe and breed her with my kinder and get a Boer buck late. can't wait to see how the do. Thanks everyone


----------

